# Critique my Ultimate Workout!



## Scorpion P (Oct 25, 2014)

I worked on this split for about 1 year, I've been running it for 6 weeks now and its going very well, I think its pretty much perfect it hits every muscle from every angle, give me some feedback and tell me what you think about it any adjustments tips etc..

Age: 22

Height: 6'1

Weight: 90kg

Training Years: 3

Body fat: 12-14%

Diet:

4000 Calories a day

200 Grams of Protein a day

Mostly Canned Mackerel, Red Salmon, Sardines and canned Chicken breast

w/rice,noodles pasta etc..

Training Style:

- 5 day split

- Monday-Friday

- 3x10 All Exercises

.Chest/Triceps

.Back/Biceps/Traps

.Abs/Core

.Shoulders/Traps

.Legs

Chest/Triceps:

-Incline Dumbbell Bench press

-Triceps Pressdowns

-Unilateral Plate loaded lying chest press

-Incline skull crushers w/ Hammer bar

-Smith machine decline bench press

Back/Biceps/Traps:

-Spider curls reverse preacher bench

-Weighted Pull ups

-Bent over rows

-Machine shrugs

-Plate loaded unilateral High Rows

-Preacher bench hammer curls

Abs/Core

-Weighted Sit ups on glute ham raise station

-Kettlebell Russian twist

-Weighted Jackknife crunches

-Dumbbell Side bends

-Kneeling Cable Crunches

-Seated Cable Crunches

-Hanging Knee raises

Shoulders/Traps:

-Seated Dumbbell Shoulder press

-Incline Reverse rear delt rows

-Smith machine Shoulder Press

-Seated Dumbbell Lateral raises

-Incline Rear delt flyes

-Dumbbell Shrugs

Legs:

-Unilateral Plate Loaded Leg Extensions

-Smith Machine Squats

-45 degree Seated Leg Press

-Unilateral Plate loaded lying Leg Curls

-Standing Calf Raises

-Seated Calf Raises


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Smith machine squats are gay


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Smith machine squats are gay


Agreed. There's just no need.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Canned chicken sounds awful!!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

OP im curious, what are your bench, squat and dead like at your current stats?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

forget 5 days in a row. atleast give urself 1 days rest mid week


----------



## shaboy (Oct 21, 2014)

eezy1 said:


> forget 5 days in a row. atleast give urself 1 days rest mid week


Agreed, ditch the core session, that should get enough training as a support muscle group for all the other exercises. If you really want to do some core then just do some if you finish a session early or you're waiting for a machine.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Are you natural or assisted?

3X10 every exercise, every workout is definitely sub-optimal for someone with 3 years training experience IMHO. You want some variety (periodisation), particularly if nattie.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Smith machine squats are gay


I cant do them... you need a little movement in the bar or it feels so frigging awkward


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> Are you natural or assisted?
> 
> 3X10 every exercise, every workout is definitely sub-optimal for someone with 3 years training experience IMHO. You want some variety (periodisation), particularly if nattie.


Totally agree, this was going to be my main point. Whether you work different rep ranges into each session, different sessions or via periodisation, you're missing out if you don't.

Personalty I don't think there's anything wrong in training 5 days in a row, but I'm not sure I'd dedicate all those sets to abs. Seems a massive overkill.

I know there could be reasons why you do so, but I'm not sure working bis and tris before or during the back and chest workouts would work for me. Also wouldn't be starting a session off with an exercise suce as spider curls that places a muscle in such a stretched position form cold.

No deads! I could go on but cba :lol:

Like anything though, there's no ultimate, or best way to do things. But put the effort and consistency in and people can progress even on what most would describe as sh1te wokouts.


----------



## Scorpion P (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks for the input,

-I like smith squats straight up straight down with full focus on the muscles,

-Canned chicken is actually really nice 50g of protein per can with some rice and veg total of 60g protein for a 20 minute meal

-I did used to do 4 day split Wednesday off but I felt I was missing something, so now I train the Core like any other large muscle group

Current lift stats:

Dumbbell Incline bench press: 35kg

Flat plate loaded chest press: 50kg

Bent over rows(I dont do deads):50kg

Smith Squats: 70kg


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Scorpion P said:


> Thanks for the input,
> 
> -I like smith squats straight up straight down with full focus on the muscles,
> 
> ...


Do normal BB Squats.

Do BB Bench

Do some f*cking Deads you girl...


----------



## Scorpion P (Oct 25, 2014)

Why should I, I prefer dumbbells whats wrong with them?, You think I didn't use Barbells exclusively before? or Are you just on that Stronglifts gimmicky bandwagon.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Scorpion P said:


> Why should I, I prefer dumbbells whats wrong with them?, You think I didn't use Barbells exclusively before? or Are you just on that Stronglifts gimmicky bandwagon.


LOL! Squating and deadlifting isn't 'gimmicky', it's proper old school training, that works. A Smith machine is not a good substitute.

Again, nattie or assisted? I ask as personally I would steer you away from body part split training at your stage if nattie...


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Scorpion P said:


> Why should I, I prefer dumbbells whats wrong with them?, You think I didn't use Barbells exclusively before? or Are you just on that Stronglifts gimmicky bandwagon.


No I just struggle to see how you call that an ultimate workout without the majority of compound exercises.

horses for courses though I suppose


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Looking at your current "lifts" I'd say you would do much better on a simple 5x5 strength routine focusing on compound movements such as bb squats, deadlifts, bb bench, bb row, dips and chins.

You literally don't need any more than that at your level mate. You will only benefit from isolations once you have built a decent strength/muscle base then you can see the areas you are lagging and work on improving by adding in exercise sparingly and as needed.


----------



## Scorpion P (Oct 25, 2014)

Im getting the supplies together for my cycle as we speak actually

- Testosterone Propionate

- Stanozolol

- PCT

@UkWardy

Yeah I know big compounds are vital hence the reason I have them in every workout, But its as if guys these guys have forgotten hypertrophy is the name of the game and since when weren't Weighted pull ups, Bent over rows, Dumbbell bench press, Leg press, Smith squats not big compounds huh?


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

A natural trainer at your stage should still be working on the basics - bench, squat, shoulder press, rows & deadlifts.

I also think that bodyparts need to be hit more than once a week - though others would not agree.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Scorpion P said:


> Thanks for the input,
> 
> -I like smith squats straight up straight down with full focus on the muscles,
> 
> ...


I asked about your lifts as I had a feeling you were reasonably new to lifting. Regardless of whether you want to do a 5x5 routine or not at such an early stage of progression I don't see why normal bench, bb squat and deads have been neglected.

Your pretty far off an ultimate routine by anyone standards.

Take people's advice and you may be surprised at your increased progression.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

I'd do a strength based program to be honest OP. Or at least do a PPL split with a focus on compound lifts


----------



## Scorpion P (Oct 25, 2014)

I used to do a Push/Pull Legs split all Barbell workout routine for about a year when I first started Bench,Deads,Rows,Squats etc.. It went ok for a while but I got used to it and I started adding in more exercises switching to dumbbells for some exercises and mixing things up and getting better results it went from 3 days to 4 days to where it is now a 5 day split as my appetite for training increased I have been making really good progress on it that's why I put it up.


----------



## shaboy (Oct 21, 2014)

How long have you been doing this routine for? It's bound to work well compared to what you were doing because muscles get efficient at doing the same exercises over and over again. If this is working for you at the moment then keep at it, just be aware that you'll soon find it stops as your body gets used to it.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

You've been training for 3 years and only hitting them numbers something isn't right how tall are you and what do you weigh?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

mrwright said:


> You've been training for 3 years and only hitting them numbers something isn't right how tall are you and what do you weigh?


Read the first post again  .


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> Read the first post again  .


Oh yeah lol

Was hoping he was about 5 foot at least the numbers wouldn't be bad then

Barely half his bw


----------



## A B (Dec 16, 2012)

Not sure if your serious? Why don't you dead and squat properly? Lift some heavy weights, I've been training less than one year, 6 months ago I was benching 75 5x5 today I done 110 5x5 and had plenty of gas in the tank. You need to lift heavy and rest to grow in my opinion. Legs sounds a weak point for you 70kg on smith I would hit them twice a week and use a barbell


----------



## Scorpion P (Oct 25, 2014)

I had injury's to my left IT band from MMA and shin splints from all the skipping and running, which made working legs very hard, my Injury's are clearing up now and the number on the bar for the squats has been increasing more and more ever since.


----------



## Scorpion P (Oct 25, 2014)

So what if your benching 75kg for 5x5, I do 35kg Dumbbells for3x10 on Incline whats your point


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Scorpion P said:


> So what if your benching 75kg for 5x5, I do 35kg Dumbbells for3x10 on Incline whats your point


He's highlighting his progression in 6 months compared to yours in 3 years


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Scorpion P said:


> So what if your benching 75kg for 5x5, I do 35kg Dumbbells for3x10 on Incline whats your point


He did that 6 months ago bed not doing 110kg 5x5

Btw I'm tiny and easily hit 40kg+ dumbbells a side on incline


----------



## Scorpion P (Oct 25, 2014)

Let me break it down for you like this yeah, I have been lifting weights for 3 years, for more than 2 of those years I was simultaneously doing MMA so I was really just lifting to maintain strength doing barbell and plyometric stuff not really going too hard because I had to save my self for MMA, sparring, cardio etc... but I was always looking out for good exercises and seeing what worked and what didnt, I decided to take a break from MMA to really do some pure Bodybuilding which is what Ive been doing for about 6 months now.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

How come you only do pressing movements for chest? No flyes or dips or sh1t.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Scorpion P said:


> Let me break it down for you like this yeah, I have been lifting weights for 3 years, for more than 2 of those years I was simultaneously doing MMA so I was really just lifting to maintain strength doing barbell and plyometric stuff not really going too hard because I had to save my self for MMA, sparring, cardio etc... but I was always looking out for good exercises and seeing what worked and what didnt, I decided to take a break from MMA to really do some pure Bodybuilding which is what Ive been doing for about 6 months now.


Regardless in these 6 months you should get able to lift more than a third to a half of your own body weight


----------



## Scorpion P (Oct 25, 2014)

I weigh 90kg

I use a unilateral chest press so thats 50kg each side more than half

my Dumbbell is 35kg i could easily do 45kg for 5 reps but I do 3x10 see what Im saying


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Scorpion P said:


> I weigh 90kg
> 
> I use a unilateral chest press so thats 50kg each side more than half
> 
> my Dumbbell is 35kg i could easily do 45kg for 5 reps but I do 3x10 see what Im saying


All were trying to highlight is the fact your training routine can't be great with such minimal progress. No one's having a go or taking the piiss


----------



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

Not sure what the point in this thread is, you post it up thinking everyone will say oh it's great then get defensive when point out its not as good as you think


----------



## Scorpion P (Oct 25, 2014)

Well in my opinion its good and been working well for me, I like to spend lots of time in the gym doing different exercises, maybe other people don't like doing lots of exercises hitting angles and such probably just a difference of perspectives and training habits


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Scorpion P said:


> Well in my opinion its good and been working well for me, I like to spend lots of time in the gym doing different exercises, maybe other people don't like doing lots of exercises hitting angles and such probably just a difference of perspectives and training habits


Then carry on mate. Good luck


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Scorpion P said:


> ...maybe other people don't like doing lots of exercises hitting angles and such probably just a difference of perspectives and training habits


It's not a question of what people like, but rather what may give you optimal results. You asked for a critique and so you have received lots of replies all focused on the latter.

Keep doing what you are doing if you are happy though  .


----------



## CouchWarrior (Jan 20, 2013)

Title of this thread should have been 'don't critique my ultimate workout'


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

couchwarrior said:


> Title of this thread should have been 'don't critique my substandard workout'


Fixed


----------



## Scorpion P (Oct 25, 2014)

Substandard! just because im not doing some 'Functional Strength' gimmicky fad workout.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Scorpion P said:


> Substandard! just because im not doing some 'Functional Strength' gimmicky fad workout.


Function strength? You seem to of built very little strength in your period of training following yours. I will not be drawn into a stupid argument. You asked us to critique your workout, we've said we think it's not very good and highlighted why, you've got upset. There are dozens of journals on here showing massively better progress in half the time due to good routines. Take from that what you will.

Good luck with your training.


----------



## Scorpion P (Oct 25, 2014)

Because there basically powerlifting routines just numbers going up on the bar, I gain 1lb of muscle every 10 days and thats just natural so whats your point huh?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Scorpion P said:


> Well in my opinion its good and been working well for me, I like to spend lots of time in the gym doing different exercises, maybe other people don't like doing lots of exercises hitting angles and such probably just a difference of perspectives and training habits


so you don't want critique then?

why are you only doing 3 sets for hamstrings?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Scorpion P said:


> Because there basically powerlifting routines just numbers going up on the bar, I gain 1lb of muscle every 10 days and thats just natural so whats your point huh?


no you do not and that is a FACT......


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Scorpion P said:


> Because there basically powerlifting routines just numbers going up on the bar, I gain 1lb of muscle every 10 days and thats just natural so whats your point huh?


1lb of muscle naturally every 10 days you say?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Scorpion P said:


> I gain 1lb of muscle every 10 days and thats just natural so whats your point huh?


LOL! Not a chance I'm afraid! I'd love it to be true for you but it just isn't.


----------



## Scorpion P (Oct 25, 2014)

On leg press I do High and wide foot placement and go full range of motion, that hits my hams then I do leg curls. What else is good for hams i might mix it up sometime SLDL?


----------



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

Ur deluded


----------



## Scorpion P (Oct 25, 2014)

Charlee Scene said:


> Ur deluded


What? Wide stance leg press doesn't work hams I can definitely feel a stretch in the hams when I go low on it.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Why are you asking for critique on this workout if you believe it is amazing?

More advanced and knowledgeable people are offering good advice and your not having any of it.....

And by the way, total BS that your are gaining 1lb muscle every 10 days.

Either take people's advice or stop replying with your nonsense


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

It took you a year to write that?


----------



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

Scorpion P said:


> What? Wide stance leg press doesn't work hams I can definitely feel a stretch in the hams when I go low on it.


Talking about you are gaining 1lb muscle every 10 days


----------



## Scorpion P (Oct 25, 2014)

ah24 said:


> It took you a year to write that?


Na I just kept adding exercises to it and mixing things up and this is what I am happy with and bin doing for a little while now.


----------



## Scorpion P (Oct 25, 2014)

Charlee Scene said:


> Talking about you are gaining 1lb muscle every 10 days


I meant weight not all muscle I should have clarified that, Im bulking right about now, and getting supplies for a cycle im going to do


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Scorpion P said:


> I meant weight not all muscle I should have clarified that, Im bulking right about now, and getting supplies for a cycle im going to do


With such a crappy training routine and eating "Canned chicken" please dont cycle anything. Apart from the information stickies on this forum.

Honestly that's one of the worsr thought out routines I've seen. I can't believe it's took you a year to figure it out...

Edit: and if you're 12 percent body fat I'm 8 :lol:


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Scorpion P said:


> I meant weight not all muscle I should have clarified that, Im bulking right about now, and getting supplies for a cycle im going to do


I've put on 2kg in 4 days, it sure as shiit ain't muscle.


----------



## Scorpion P (Oct 25, 2014)

UkWardy said:


> With such a crappy training routine and eating "Canned chicken" please dont cycle anything. Apart from the information stickies on this forum.
> 
> Honestly that's one of the worsr thought out routines I've seen. I can't believe it's took you a year to figure it out...
> 
> Edit: and if you're 12 percent body fat I'm 8 :lol:


Were you born yesterday or something, Canned chicken has 50 grams of protein at 230 calories 3g of fat and 3g of salt per can 200g, What you saying thats bad stats or what?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Go and troll somewhere else please.


----------



## swoliosis (Sep 28, 2014)

Everyone's workout is the best otherwisecthey wouldn't do it.... But I 3x10 is a bit low and some of the exercises are beta


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

Scorpion P said:


> I weigh 90kg
> 
> I use a unilateral chest press so thats 50kg each side more than half
> 
> my Dumbbell is 35kg i could easily do 45kg for 5 reps but I do 3x10 see what Im saying


If your hitting 45k dbs for 5's you should have 40s for 10s.

I was going to write a few long paragraphs explaining why so many things you posted are wrong but I cba, people have already tried.

Goodluck.


----------



## trapover (Dec 26, 2007)

This has made me giggle.

BTW MY workout is the best so nurr


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

trapover said:


> This has made me giggle.
> 
> BTW MY workout is the best so nurr


No mine is the best! Mine has canned meats and smith machine squats!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Canned chicken... WTF :no:


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Big Ste said:


> Canned chicken... WTF :no:
> 
> View attachment 160775


What the hell is that! It looks like an alien!

WTF is canned chicken anyway - I've never seen it (not that I would like to) - surely its full of crap to preserve it?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

trapover said:


> This has made me giggle.
> 
> BTW MY workout is the best so nurr


If the op was as big as you he might get less stick saying that haha

Your fckin wider than you are tall haha


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Scorpion P said:


> Thanks for the input,
> 
> -I like smith squats straight up straight down with full focus on the muscles,
> 
> ...


After 3 years you can only push the 35 kg dumbells? Somethings up mate. Even if you were a dwarf anorexic to start with you should be stronger than that. Are you really eating 4000 cals or is that just a guess


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

i cant help but think everyone is being trolled by the OP.


----------



## trapover (Dec 26, 2007)

UkWardy said:


> No mine is the best! Mine has canned meats and smith machine squats!


This only works if you eat the canned chicken while you are squatting using the smith machine. I have checked this on the interweb.

So, my routine is the best. My routine consists of using one dumbell per bodypart, training a different bodypart each day, so one week the left side of my body is worked and the week after the right side of my body is worked. This allows me to eat canned chicken with the free part of my body. Oh I stand behind the smith machine as I do this. I am huge by the way.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

trapover said:


> This only works if you eat the canned chicken while you are squatting using the smith machine. I have checked this on the interweb.
> 
> So, my routine is the best. My routine consists of using one dumbell per bodypart, training a different bodypart each day, so one week the left side of my body is worked and the week after the right side of my body is worked. This allows me to eat canned chicken with the free part of my body. Oh I stand behind the smith machine as I do this. I am huge by the way.


Damn you are big! Thanks for sharing your secrets!

Brb doing 1 arm dumbbell squats while eating canned chicken behind smith machine.


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

Scorpion P said:


> Why should I, I prefer dumbbells whats wrong with them?, You think I didn't use Barbells exclusively before? or Are you just on that Stronglifts gimmicky bandwagon.


Haha gimmicky bandwagon .... It's proven to work and has done for a lot of people


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

@majorEyeswater has been getting superb results from a simple 5x5 routine


----------



## Scorpion P (Oct 25, 2014)

Ok let me get at you all, first wtf is that canned chicken I eat canned chicken breast not that thing what is wrong with canned food huh? you dont eat sardines tuna mackerel etc... I can push up 45s to 50s for 5 reps 35 for 10...I like the smith machine I use it and il stand by my decision. Anybody else got something to say?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Scorpion P said:


> Ok let me get at you all, first wtf is that canned chicken I eat canned chicken breast not that thing what is wrong with canned food huh? you dont eat sardines tuna mackerel etc... I can push up 45s to 50s for 5 reps 35 for 10...I like the smith machine I use it and il stand by my decision. Anybody else got something to say?


Yea. Your routine looks far from ideal in my opinion.

People started off being fair and constructive at first till you got shirty.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Scorpion P said:


> Ok let me get at you all, first wtf is that canned chicken I eat canned chicken breast not that thing what is wrong with canned food huh? you dont eat sardines tuna mackerel etc... I can push up 45s to 50s for 5 reps 35 for 10...I like the smith machine I use it and il stand by my decision. Anybody else got something to say?


Yeah as well as being clueless when it comes to building a routine you're also showing alot of ignorance by ignoring everyoned advice. We where only trying to help you.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Presuming the OP is trolling he's got a point.

2 years ago on here the default routine was PPL, now it's 5x5... and if you're not doing PPL/5x5 you're doing it wrong. Thing is though, both work... so does FBW, or 4 day splits. Some people don't squat and still look much better than people that do. I think it goes to show that put effort an consistency in and you can get results from most routines... even the one posted by the OP lol

You can list programs and routines until the cows come home, but if truth be know they come a second place to intensity and consistency.

I know to a lot of people would use 35kg db's as a warm up for incline press... but I think at 3x10 using enough tut, short breaks between sets and intention it's enough to push a lot more than most would realise.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

2004mark said:


> Presuming the OP is trolling he's got a point.
> 
> 2 years ago on here the default routine was PPL, now it's 5x5... and if you're not doing PPL/5x5 you're doing it wrong. Thing is though, both work... so does FBW, or 4 day splits. Some people don't squat and still look much better than people that do. I think it goes to show that put effort an consistency in and you can get results from most routines... even the one posted by the OP lol
> 
> ...


I'm not arguing that his ultimate routine wouldn't give him some results if done consistently. He did ask for critique though and in my opinion and based on his 3 year lifting stats I think his routine is not optimal.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

UkWardy said:


> I'm not arguing that his ultimate routine wouldn't give him some results if done consistently. He did ask for critique though and in my opinion and based on his 3 year lifting stats I think his routine is not optimal.


Wasn't directed at you mate... just observation in general. But I do think the op is trolling everyone, so I wouldn't get too wound up by it lol


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

2004mark said:


> Wasn't directed at you mate... just observation in general. But I do think the op is trolling everyone, so I wouldn't get too wound up by it lol


I know it wasnt just wanted to back up previous comments. I suspected troll as well tbh :lol:


----------



## Scorpion P (Oct 25, 2014)

Im not trolling, I am no troll, Yeah I did challenge people to criticize it but I didn't say I wouldn't defend it, That said I did take in what the people said about periodalization, mixing up some rep ranges and other such things I will mix in some of the exercises suggested if I feel a particular exercise is getting stale.


----------



## trapover (Dec 26, 2007)

So, is anybody eating canned chicken???


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

cba to read anything else and skipped to the last page after I read "canned chicken".

Can you even get canned chicken lol!!!


----------



## Dench88 (Oct 12, 2014)

I eat SPAM pre work out . Post work out. Before bed

Lol not .

Canned meat the thought of it makes me cringe .


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Dench88 said:


> I eat SPAM pre work out . Post work out. Before bed
> 
> Lol not .
> 
> Canned meat the thought of it makes me cringe .


Thinly sliced fried spam is a beautiful thing. It's like bacon crisps


----------



## Dench88 (Oct 12, 2014)

Mate rather u than me .


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Thinly sliced fried spam is a beautiful thing. It's like bacon crisps


Or some PEK mixed in with cheesy scrambled eggs, it feels like a cheat meal it tastes so good


----------

